# Boat on fire now



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Got a boat on fire about 5 miles south of the pass. Coast Guard aircraft on station. Other boats assisting. Nothing else known right now.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

YIKES! Hope they are safe!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Not sure what's going on. Watched a cutter blow by the boat on fire and he's well east of the one on fire and the aircraft is circling well east of the boat also. Guessing there are people in the water.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

not good, the water is pretty cold....


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Not good, my prayers go out to the crew.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:yes: Praying all is well and they all are safe :thumbsup:


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

prayers sent to the people and their families. hope they are found safe and OK


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*My brother and crew of 5 went south today, praying it ain't him. 

Any information on size or type of boat?*


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

In jest, I hope the boat didn't get toasted for fishing on someones "private spot." 

Praying all crew will be found safe and warm...


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Man I hate hearing this, Fire is one of my biggest fears, land or sea. hope everyone is ok


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> *My brother and crew of 5 went south today, praying it ain't him.
> 
> Any information on size or type of boat?*


I hope it isn't your family member too! Let us know when you find out.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Any updates! Prayers to all involved.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Btt....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*NO updates yet, no word. I did send him a text message, asking a reply when he gets it. Have not gotten a reply yet, but I know they were going 30+ miles, out of cell range.*

*They left shoreline around 7am, and were going to stop at the pass for some bait. My brother does not spend too much time getting live bait. 30 minutes and he is done, wheather he got the bait or not.*

*That would have put them headed south around 8:00 - 8:30. The GOM is flat, so they could really run, so they should have been many more miles south than 5 by 10 am.*


----------



## fishhound1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Doesnt sound good. Hope everybody is ok.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Just a thought, has anyone seen the boat? I know the military/coast guard does practice with flares and fires on the water this time of year. ive been fishing when they do this, and It looks like a boat fire, they never go to the actual fire, but drop people in the water and pick them back up via, boats, planes and copters. just a thought


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

PaulBoydenCustoms said:


> Just a thought, has anyone seen the boat? I know the military/coast guard does practice with flares and fires on the water this time of year. ive been fishing when they do this, and It looks like a boat fire, they never go to the actual fire, but drop people in the water and pick them back up via, boats, planes and copters. just a thought


Good point... You would think if people were involved, there would be something on the news about it by now.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

It wasn't training. We were working the coast guard aircraft and I was looking at the fire til it went out. The aircraft returned to Mobile and the fire has been out for a while. I'm not in comm's with the cutter to know anything else.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Prayers sent. Hate to hear of anyone having a tragedy around this time of year.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Praying for the crew...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Just contacted Mobile Coast Guard at 251-441-6215, confirmed the incident at 10 am this morning 12-17-2013, was training.*

*Just Training*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Can someone go tell the members on the "other" forum, not to worry, as I am not a member over there.*


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad to hear it Tom... Looks like a few prayers have been answered :thumbsup:


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *Can someone go tell the members on the "other" forum, not to worry, as I am not a member over there.*


LOL... Done!:thumbsup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Catchin Hell said:


> LOL... Done!:thumbsup:


*Thanks*


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

just got off the phone with CG Pensacola and Mobile, in fact flare training - I mean A LOT of flares. was off a boat and looked like a house on fire for close to 3 hours. Lots of heated phone calls going on right now as the aircraft declared himself active Rescue which forces me to keep all operations and aircraft clear and give them priority.......bad no no when it's only training in my airspace.


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

well, overall training is better than an accident. Like Catchin said earlier, prayers answered that no one was in danger or hurt


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Thanks for watching our skies Scott*


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

brnbser said:


> just got off the phone with CG Pensacola and Mobile, in fact flare training - I mean A LOT of flares. was off a boat and looked like a house on fire for close to 3 hours. Lots of heated phone calls going on right now as the aircraft declared himself active Rescue which forces me to keep all operations and aircraft clear and give them priority.......bad no no when it's only training in my airspace.


I have a real hard time believing the CG aircraft told you he was on a SAR if just training. Was his call sign "rescue xxx"?


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

..........


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

yes, callsign was Rescue2312 if you want to be specific...that's why I had such an issue with it finding out after the fact it was only a training mission. I kept aircraft out of his area which was part of my tower surface area for over 3 hours.


----------



## RATBOYUSN (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey gang,

Relax, it was only a training mission.

How do I know? I was on that aircraft. Call sign was 'Smoker 2312'. We dropped MK 85 and MK58 flares for approximately 3 hours. Aircraft was a CG HC-144 stationed out of Mobile.

The Navy was notified of the exercise.

Everyone is safe, no one was on fire. All is well.

:thumbup:


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

everyone except the ones it affected most, Navy Sherman Tower.....me.


----------



## RATBOYUSN (Sep 30, 2012)

My apologies, the pilots reported to me that the Navy had been notified. Sounds like it created a lot of problems unbeknownst to the rest of the crew.


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

Interesting


----------



## RATBOYUSN (Sep 30, 2012)

We were using 'Smoker 2312' during this mission.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

It's all good, just glad it wasn't a boater.

The Smoker call sign is what you were probably using on the tactical frequencies with all the mission participants. Our Navy jets do the same thing when operating offshore in the Warning airspace but not on ATC freqs. The callsign on ATC freqs is always different and FAA approved/compliant. That's why I had to operate differently when he checked in on ATC frequencies using the Rescue2312 instead of Coast Guard 2312 callsign.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Pretty Cool.

The Navy Tower and the Coast Guard use the Pensacola Fishing Forum as a means of direct communication.

Maybe the Coast Guard should consider this as an Official Protocol )))))

I can hear it now, "Did you clear today's training mission with the PFF"*


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *Pretty Cool.
> 
> The Navy Tower and the Coast Guard use the Pensacola Fishing Forum as a means of direct communication.
> 
> ...


HeHe Now that's Funny Tom.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Isn't it God's airspace?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

What a cluster $!#&

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm amazed this is even being addressed on a public fishing forum.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I am amazed that you are amazed that alot of things are addressed on the forum.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

grouper22 said:


> I am amazed that you are amazed that alot of things are addressed on the forum.


LOL. Right...after all, what do I know. :whistling:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Kumbaya my Lord, kumbaya
Kumbaya my Lord, kumbaya
Kumbaya my Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbaya 

Someone's singing Lord, kumbaya
Someone's singing Lord, kumbaya
Someone's singing Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbayah


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> LOL. Right...after all, what do I know. :whistling:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

grouper22 said:


> :thumbsup:


Apparently, sarcasm is not you strong point.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

You just don't know me...


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

You have a PM.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Replied


----------

